# New toy for Mikie..........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The latest addition to my gun safe.............






​​
Uberti 1873 7.5" Cattleman in 45LC. What a blast to shoot!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great plinker and easy on the wallet for a handloader. So, 220, do you know if it shoots where aimed?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great gun Mike !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

glenway said:


> Great plinker and easy on the wallet for a handloader. So, 220, do you know if it shoots where aimed?


Yes it does and it did it for both me and my son-in-law..............


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., waiting for the holster now.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

*SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET :thumbsup:** :thumbsup:* 

*thats me green with envy*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hassell said:


> Congrats., waiting for the holster now.


already have a holster from a previous SA, I'll get some photos up tomorrow, had to get it cleaned up........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

now looking for a Henry Big Boy in the same caliber.............


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I suggest you don't shoot too much. It looks like your running low on ammo. Nice looking pistol, Mike.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

when did you change your name Rick? :confused2:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> when did you change your name Rick? :confused2:


 The last icestorm !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OK I just read the other post in the cabin, hassell is right about confusing the old folks................see how easy that was.... :confused2: :confused2: . :wink2:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> OK I just read the other post in the cabin


 He has us all running.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like a fun one!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> now looking for a Henry Big Boy in the same caliber.............


they have one at our local scheels store

i know this,because i was there last weekend drooling on it lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here you go Mike, first link is a Big Boy second is a Rossi 92 both have the 24" octagon barrel. My son bought me the Rossi in 44 mag and I love the gun. I did do some action and trigger work on it.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_107_980/products_id/36784/Henry+Big+Boy+.45+Colt

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_385/products_id/56491/Rossi+45+Colt+Lever+Action+w24%22+Octagon+Blue+BarrelWalnut


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Here you go Mike, first link is a Big Boy second is a Rossi 92 both have the 24" octagon barrel. My son bought me the Rossi in 44 mag and I love the gun. I did do some action and trigger work on it.
> 
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_107_980/products_id/36784/Henry+Big+Boy+.45+Colt
> 
> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_385/products_id/56491/Rossi+45+Colt+Lever+Action+w24%22+Octagon+Blue+BarrelWalnut


 Those are nice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike, one thing you should know about a Henry Big Boy in 45LC, they wont shoot the new Hornady LEVERevolution ammo. not even if you reload unless you shorten the case. I called the company on the problem and they were the ones that said I would have to cut the cases down, apparently they have been aware of this for sometime, but will not change the action. But the gun will feed all other types very well and very smooth.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the info PW, I would only be shooting my reloads................


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Same thing goes for the Hornady SST for your reloads. Thats how I found out, reloaded some for my son for Javelina hunt. His Big Boy would not cycle them, so I called Henry. They told me right off the bat to trim the cases. I cant remember how much. I just went ahead and filed the tips down to get rid of the bullets, but it hurt the accuracy. He did shoot some in his revolvers to get rid of them also. But really a good heavy lead bullet is all you need in 45LC or 44 Mag.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

that is a sweet wheel gun, set up a few cans and get to blasting!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: .......... :hunter2:


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice hand cannon Mike. I love the 45 Colt caliber hand guns. I own a Super Blackhawk Hunter and bought a Red Hawk 4" in the same caliber. Both shoot excellent groups with 255 grain lead over 10.0 grains of Unique. Kind of a stout load, but the Rugers do well with it. Deer hunting and backup for hog hunting have been their forte'. The Blackhawk with a 2-6x scope off bags will do 2 1/2 inches at 50 yards. Enjoy your new toy!


----------

